# Übernahme von Texten für Störmeldungen S7 -> HMI



## sps-concept (15 Mai 2007)

Durch das neue Tool Messagetext_S7toHMI werden 2 Arbeitsschritte vereinigt. Die Projektierung von Störmeldungen per Bitmeldeverfahren in der SPS und die Erstellung der zugehörigen Texte auf der HMI-Seite müssen jetzt nicht mehr getrennt erledigt werden. Die Störmeldebits werden in der S7 zugewiesen, der Netzwerktitel enthält den Text der auf dem HMI angezeigt werden soll. Es wird eine Quelle erzeugt die mindestens die Bausteine enthält wo Störmeldebits zugewiesen werden. Diese Quelle wird vom Tool geöffnet. Nun muss man nur noch die Daten des Bereichszeigers Störmeldungen angeben und die Störtexte werden vom Tool gelesen. Diese können nun gespeichert und in der HMI (zunächst nur Protool - Format – andere auf Anfrage) importiert werden. So wird die Projektierung vereinfacht und ein manueller Abgleich bei Änderung ist nicht mehr nötig.

Wer Interesse am Ergebnis hat der schickt eine Quelle (absolute Adressierung) und Angaben zum Bereichszeiger bzw zu den Bereichszeigern.

Video: www.sps-concept.de/download/sample/Messagetext_S7toHMI.zip

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2007)

Hallo Andre.

Wie sieht das mit WinCC flexible aus ?


----------



## sps-concept (16 Mai 2007)

*WCCflex*

Hallo Axel,

sobald es eine sinnige Importfunktion für Störmeldungen in WinCC flex gibt ist das auch möglich. Momentan bestände nur die Möglichkeit des Exports/Imports über eine "Hilfssprache". Voraussetzung ist aber dass man die Störmeldungen so angelegt hat als hätte man ein konvertiertes Protoolprojekt. Heisst also ich habe ein Array und habe alle Meldungen nacheinander mit aufsteigender Bitnummer so dass auf SPS-Seite wieder die Vertauschung von Low- und Highbyte besteht.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Mai 2007)

hallo,
andre, kannst du nicht mal was mit s7online machen? db auslesen, und schreiben?


----------



## Question_mark (16 Mai 2007)

*Das Rad*

Hallo,



			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du nicht mal was mit s7online machen? db auslesen, und schreiben?



Oder ein rundes Rad aus dem vollen Baumstammm schnitzen   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## sps-concept (19 Mai 2007)

*Tool*

Hallo,

nicht grad der Aufschrei hier... Wie handhabt ihr das denn so mit den Störmeldetexten?

@Dietmar
Was hat das denn jetzt mit dem Tool zu tun? Und was meinste überhaupt?

@Question_mark
erst wenn du eine Dampfokomotive aus nem Stahlblock gefeilt hast. Der Kessel muss auch hohl sein!

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht grad der Aufschrei hier... Wie handhabt ihr das denn so mit den Störmeldetexten?


 
Als bei uns wird WinCCflex verwendet. Und die Störtexte soweit wie möglich aus alten Projekten zusammenkopiert.


----------



## sps-concept (19 Mai 2007)

*Texte*

zusammenkopieren.. schön und gut. Ich meine den Abgleich SPS <-> HMI. Alles einzeln kontrollieren?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Mai 2007)

Bei unseren Anlagen werden die Störmeldungen bei der IB selbstverständlich alle kontrolliert. Dann sieht man auch gleich ob die Texte passen.


----------



## Seppl (20 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> nicht grad der Aufschrei hier...


 
Stimmt, zu Ugs Zeiten gabs öfter einen Aufschrei ... 

Vielleicht geht Dein Tool an der Praxis vorbei?


----------



## sps-concept (20 Mai 2007)

*..*



Seppl schrieb:


> Stimmt, zu Ugs Zeiten gabs öfter einen Aufschrei ...
> 
> Vielleicht geht Dein Tool an der Praxis vorbei?


 
@Seppl
Wie wärs zur Abwechslung mit konstruktiver Kritik? Zum Beispiel wie realisierst du das?

Es hat jeder ne andere Arbeitsweise. Und die Frage war wie andere arbeiten. Fakt ist doch dass Bitmeldungen in der SPS beschrieben und meist auch kommentiert werden. In der HMI müssen die Texte auch reingeschrieben werden.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Question_mark (20 Mai 2007)

*Hohler K.....*

Hallo,



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> erst wenn du eine Dampfokomotive aus nem Stahlblock gefeilt hast. Der Kessel muss auch hohl sein!



Sicher, aber erst wenn Du die Feile neu erfunden hast  

Gruss

Question_mark

PS : Hier unten liegt noch ein kleines "l", "e" und "i" herum, ich reiche es Dir mal nach oben ...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht grad der Aufschrei hier... Wie handhabt ihr das denn so mit den Störmeldetexten?
> 
> ...



Was zahlst du, wenn ich dir erkläre, wie man eine ProTool - Quelle aus einem Störmelde-DB generiert, ohne dein überflüssiges, überteuertes Tool ?

Einzigstes Hilfsmittel: Word.


----------



## sps-concept (25 Mai 2007)

*Tool*

gar nichts zahle ich weil das Tool die Texte aus den Bausteinen holt welche die Störmeldungen zuweisen und nicht aus dem DB. Einfach mal genauer lesen.... Das andere mit der Quelle ist easy. Überteuert kannste gar nicht wissen. Und UeberfluessiG ist was anderes...


----------



## sps-concept (25 Mai 2007)

*Db*

Viele vertreten die Meinung (ich auch) dass ein Kommentrieren der Meldungen im DB nicht so sinnvoll ist. Besser ist ein aussagekräftiger Netzwerktitel. Der wird wenigstens bei Programmänderungen nachgepflegt. 

Wer schiebt schon gerne DBs in die Steuerung wenn man nur Texte geändert hat? Wer weiss was dann an Einstellungen weg ist... Und da man sonst einen Zeitstempelunterschied  hat lässt mans gleich weg.

Aber mach dir darüber nicht so viele Gedanken. Wenn dein Freigang nur über Pfingsten ist haste sicher wichtigeres zu tun als dir alle meine Neuheiten anzusehen und mich bei der Entwicklung zu unterstützen. Geniess die Zeit!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> haste sicher wichtigeres zu tun als dir alle meine Neuheiten anzusehen und mich bei der Entwicklung zu unterstützen



Stimmt !

Und soooo spektakulär sind deine "Neuheiten" ja auch nicht.... gääähhhnnn....


----------



## volker (25 Mai 2007)

so mein senf auch dazu 

ich schreibe meine meldungen in protool, exportiere die meldungen und lasse ein vb-script drüberlaufen welches eine awl-quelle erzeugt.

das script liegt seit über einem jahr für *UMSONST, LAU, NOTHING KOHLE* auf meiner homepage unter sps/tools bereit


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

volker schrieb:


> so mein senf auch dazu
> 
> ich schreibe meine meldungen in protool, exportiere die meldungen und lasse ein vb-script drüberlaufen welches eine awl-quelle erzeugt.
> 
> das script liegt seit über einem jahr für *UMSONST, LAU, NOTHING KOHLE* auf meiner homepage unter sps/tools bereit



Schön, das hier auch Fachleute mitlesen.


----------



## volker (25 Mai 2007)

@ug
wurd auch zeit das du zurückkommst 
hab mich schon echt gelangweilt.


----------



## sps-concept (25 Mai 2007)

*Richtung*



volker schrieb:


> so mein senf auch dazu
> 
> ich schreibe meine meldungen in protool, exportiere die meldungen und lasse ein vb-script drüberlaufen welches eine awl-quelle erzeugt.
> 
> das script liegt seit über einem jahr für *UMSONST, LAU, NOTHING KOHLE* auf meiner homepage unter sps/tools bereit


 
Hallo Volker,

meine bevorzugte Arbeitsweise (und die vieler anderer) ist aber das SPS-Programm als erstes zu schreiben. Oftmals fallen einem manche Fehler erst beim Schreiben des Programmes ein. Ausserdem werden *nicht* die Texte aus dem DB genommen, sondern die aus den Netzwerktiteln! Was im DB als Kommentar der Bitmeldung steht ist für mich uninteressant. Das Bit hat ein Symbol welches auf die Fehlernummer verweist. Zu diesem Bit liegt auf der HMI ein Text und das zuweisende Netzwerk ist kommentiert. Fertig!


----------



## volker (25 Mai 2007)

ok aus den netzwerktiteln.
das verleitet mich aber zu der annahme, dass die meldungen sauber hinereinanderweg projektiert werden müssen. 

und was wäre dann wenn ich da ein netzwerk zwischenschieben muss?

testen kann man deine tools ja nicht und wie so eine awl-quelle auszusehen hat weiss man auch nicht. und wie sieht die exportierte ptp datei aus?


----------



## sps-concept (25 Mai 2007)

*Tool*

Hallo Volker,

nein die können durcheinander programmiert werden... in verschiedenen Bausteinen.. egal. Kannst Netzwerke einschieben, Quelle draus generieren und mit dem Tool die Importdatei für Protool schreiben. Die Datei für Protool sieht eben so aus wie eine von Protool exportierte, nur ohne die Kommentare am Anfang. Ich kann ja mal ne Pdf zusammenstellen wo man den Baustein sieht, dann die Meldungen usw

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## volker (25 Mai 2007)

ja mach das mal.
woher weiss das tool denn, welcher netzwerktitel eine störung ist?
muss ja dann irgendein bestimmer string im netzwerktitel stehen

ausserdem schreibst du noch


> Was im DB als Kommentar der Bitmeldung steht ist für mich uninteressant.


ich finde das alles andere als uninteressant. wenn das bit noch irgendwo anders im prog auftaucht weiss man nicht was es ist.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

volker schrieb:


> ausserdem schreibst du noch
> 
> ich finde das alles andere als uninteressant. wenn das bit noch irgendwo anders im prog auftaucht weiss man nicht was es ist.



Hohoho, mach mal nicht so schnell!

Du überforderst unseren "PC Dienstleister" doch noch völlig !


----------



## sps-concept (25 Mai 2007)

*Tool*

Hallo Volker,

das ist meine Arbeitsweise dass die Störbits im DB nicht kommentiert werden. Im Programm tauschen die bei mir nicht mehr auf ausser dass der Datenbereich auf ein gesetztes Bit ausgewertet wird. Genausowenig frage ich zum Beispiel Ausgänge für Meldeleuchten ab, sondern die Ursache. Ist ja prinzipiell das Gleiche wie bei Meldebits. 

Das Tool weiss es weil man die Daten des Bereichszeigers angibt.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> speziell für UG ein Bild von der Bedienung des Tools



Deswegen sind die Videos von Deinen Tools immer ohne gesprochene Kommentare?

;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> speziell für UG ein Bild von der Bedienung des Tools




Verrote du weiter in deiner Ostzone, währen dich mich in der Sonne wälze !

Gott liebt mich !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Deswegen sind die Videos von Deinen Tools immer ohne gesprochene Kommentare?
> 
> ;o)




Seinen Dialekt würde e´h keiner verstehen !


----------



## volker (25 Mai 2007)

aus s5-zeiten da kenne ich noch sowas, vielleicht, ähnliches. da habe ich störungen auf merker gelegt und die dann byteweise in die dl/dr transferiert.

bei s7 nutze ich grundsätzlich die störbits.
was machst du denn wenn du z.b. eine sammelstörung für einen gewissen bereich rausgeben willst? 
so wie ich deinen post verstehe würdest du die 'ursache erneut zusammenfassen'.
das ergibt doch code ohne ende.

ich fasse einfach meine dbx'se zusammen und fertig.

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das deine art der 'arbeitsweise' sehr verbreitet ist. wir haben hier etliche anlagen auch von fremdfirmen.
und die, die gut programmiert sind, arbeiten so auf jeden fall nicht.
aber man hat da auch immer wieder mal müllproggis die aufwändig nachbearbeitet werden müssen.
wie deine progs aussehen weiss ich nicht. oder vielleicht doch ...??????


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2007)

Der Beitrag hat bis heute ja wenig Interesse erweckt aber nun ist das Thema als "Heiß" eingestuft. Was hat sich an dem Produkt den heute geändert das es auf einmal  so Interessant ist?

Volkers Homepage scheint eine echte Fundgrube (im positiven Sinne) zu sein. Und nicht nur kostenlos sondern auch viel Open Source also Respekt.


----------



## sps-concept (25 Mai 2007)

*Beispiel*

Hallo Volker,

anbei ein Beispiel wo das mit dem Tool funktionieren würde. Unschön ist in diesem Beispiel nur dass die Datenbits in einem Array sind und so die Nummerierung nicht zu den Meldungsnummern in Protool passt. 

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## godi (26 Mai 2007)

*LOL* in KOP und im Netzwerk 6 a Goashaxn!  

godi


----------



## godi (26 Mai 2007)

Aja:
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!  :sm20: 
Und lass dir nicht den Tag vermiesen!

godi


----------



## zotos (26 Mai 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Hast ja ein Langes Wochenende zum Feiern.


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
auch von mir herzlichen gluehstrumpf, dein geschenk haste ja schon gestern bekommen(UG).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch von mir herzlichen gluehstrumpf, dein geschenk haste ja schon gestern bekommen(UG).




haha, ich bin ertappt worden.
Nur um dem Andreren eine Freude zu bereiten, habe ich fast 20h Flug auf mich genommen !


Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.
Auf das dich die Muse küsst und du mal ein paar gute Ideen für neue Tools bekommst.


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2007)

So für die die ihre texte lieber erst in s7 schreiben, hab ich mal ein kleines script geschrieben, welches aus der awl-quelle eine protool-meldedatei macht.

und auch dieses script, wie sollte es auch andres sein, ist mal wieder *UMSONST*.

findet ihr auf meiner hp unter sps/tools/DB_to_PT-M.rar


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2007)

*Meldungen*

Hallo,

danke für die Wünsche! 

@Volker - Hast dir die pdf mal angesehen? Aus solchen Programmen werden dann die Texte automatisch erzeugt. Wie du siehst ist im DB nichts in den Kommentaren an Störtexten.

Dein Tool - dein Pioniergeist in allen Ehren. Ich habs ausprobiert. Hättest mal dazuschreiben sollen dass es aus dem DB in der AWL-Quelle die Texte generiert und nicht aus den Netzwerktiteln. Sonst hätte ichs erst gar nicht probiert. Ich habe die Quelle genommen mit der ich auch das Tool füttere. Raus kam die Datei im Anhang. So wie ich das sehe darf die Quelle nur aus dem einen DB bestehen und der Bereichzeiger Störmeldungen muss gleich ab DBX0.0 liegen. Das ist aber nicht immer so und dann wirds schwierig. Trotzdem meine Achtung für den Ehrgeiz gleich was zu basteln.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hättest mal dazuschreiben sollen dass es aus dem DB in der AWL-Quelle die Texte generiert und nicht aus den Netzwerktiteln. Sonst hätte ichs erst gar nicht probiert.
> MfG
> André Räppel



Hallo André,

geh mal davon aus, dass der einzige, der dein neues Tool baruchen könnte, du selbst bist.

Sonst kenne ich niemanden, der so hinterrücks durch die Brust ins Auge Programmiert.


----------



## zotos (27 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hallo André,
> 
> geh mal davon aus, dass der einzige, der dein neues Tool baruchen könnte, du selbst bist.
> 
> Sonst kenne ich niemanden, der so hinterrücks durch die Brust ins Auge Programmiert.



Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: Die Netzwerktitel werden zu den HMI Störmeldungen? Das kann doch nicht die Standard Lösung sein.

Gibt es sonst noch einen der das so handhabt?


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2007)

*Tool*

Hallo UG,

selbst wenn so ist... mir hilfts ungemein. Aber das Programmbeispiel in der Pdf ist nicht von mir. Das ist weitverbreiteter Standard.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2007)

ja ich hab mir die pdf angesehen.
da halte ich ja gar nichts von
du machst genau das, was ich vermutet habe.
z.b.
u batteriefehler
= stm_batteriefehler

aber warum einfach wenns auch komliziert geht.
ich halte solche, im prinzip, doppelzuweisungen für schwachsinn.
das ergebnis für protool für das was in der pdf steht würde mich mal interessieren. 

natürlich wird der text aus dem kommentar erzeugt. ich will ja einen kommentar zu dem dbx.

und die netzwerküberschrift wird beim scheiben des netzwerks doch automatisch gesetzt.
mir geht da ehr die netzwerküberschrift am a..... vorbei. um was für eine störung es sich handelt, sehe ich ich ja in der zuweisung.
meine stör-dbs beginnen immer bei dbx0.0 und in dem db steht nix anderes ausser störmeldungen.
aber dir zu liebe werde ich das gleich noch erweitern, das man mehrere dbs , was ja mehreren bereichszeigern entspricht, nutzen kann. 



> Unschön ist in diesem Beispiel nur dass die Datenbits in einem Array sind und so die Nummerierung nicht zu den Meldungsnummern in Protool passt


und auch das finde ich mehr als schei...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

volker schrieb:


> ja ich hab mir die pdf angesehen.
> da halte ich ja gar nichts von
> du machst genau das, was ich vermutet habe.
> z.b.
> ...



Der ar0 geht nach dem Motto, erst mach ich mir umständlich Arbeit, dann schreib ich ein Tool, das das ganze wieder kompensiert.

Dann versuch ich alle zu überreden, nach meiner Art umständlich zu programmieren und dann mein Toooool zu verkaufen.

Es ist schon gemein, dass du jetzt sein Toooool für umsonst programmierst.

Hey, veilleicht können ja Andere ein Patent auf logisches Denken anmelden, dann müssen ja alle andertererern es umständlich machen ...
oder so irgendwie.

P.S. was ist eigendlich der aktuelle Hartz 4 - Satz im Monat ?


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2007)

*ja*



zotos schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: Die Netzwerktitel werden zu den HMI Störmeldungen? Das kann doch nicht die Standard Lösung sein.
> 
> Gibt es sonst noch einen der das so handhabt?


 
Hallo zotos,

ja da gibts noch vieeeele. Deswegen hab ich das Tool geschrieben. Und wie ich schon vorhin geschrieben habe ist das Beispiel nicht von mir, sondern aus einem Standard den hier aber scheinbar keiner kennt.

@Volker
Mit den Bezeichnungen der Bits das realisiere ich anders. Da kommt erst 9-16 und dann 1-8 so wies mans eben gewöhnt ist.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## zotos (27 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo zotos,
> 
> ja da gibts noch vieeeele. Deswegen hab ich das Tool geschrieben. Und wie ich schon vorhin geschrieben habe ist das Beispiel nicht von mir, sondern aus einem Standard den hier aber scheinbar keiner kennt.
> ...



Ja es gibt (sehr) viele Standards und man kann sie so gut wie nie selbst bestimmen oder aussuchen.

 Ich gebe Volker mit der Kritik an dem speziellen Standard recht. Es wirkt umständlich. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer der nach dem Standard Programmieren muss. Der kann das Tool vielleicht gebrauchen. Das jemand den Standard freiwillig neu einsetzt halte ich aber auch für unwahrscheinlich. Da ist die Methode von Volker schon eleganter.

Das der Standard eben nicht so verbreitet ist erklärt auch die magere Resonanz auf den Beitrag (vor UGs Rückkehr).


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2007)

so.
habe das mal erweitert.
man kann jetzt angeben mit welcher meldenummer begonnen werden soll.

um die startadresse werde ich mich gleich mal irgendwann kümmern. 
es soll ja leute geben die nicht mit dem dbx0.0 beginnen


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2007)

*Standard*

hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich alles gut finde an dem Standard. Aber wenn das so festgelegt ist dann gibts nichts dran zu rütteln und man sucht nach Einsparpotential. Und da ist das Tool entstanden. Dass dieser spezielle Standard nicht verbreitet ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es handelt sich um Transline 2000. Das Beispiel ist aus der Sbf_OP27 (Standardbedienerführung OP27).

@Volker
willste dir die Adressberechnung wirklich antun?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2007)

so script ist erst mal ready.
es muss nicht mehr mit dem dbx0.0 begonnen werden.



> willste dir die Adressberechnung wirklich antun?


brauch ich nicht. ich kenne ja das symbol der ersten meldung. 

@sps-concept

unabhängig von diesem standart müssen die dbxe für protool hintereinander liegen. und wenn ich nun den db vernünftig beschreiben habe ich nach dem scriptdurchlauf sauber meine meldungen in ptp.

und wie ich schon erwähnt habe wird dir die netzwerküberschrift ja automatisch aus dem kommentar der zuweisung erzeugt.

so hast du dann sogar MEHR als das was du mit deinem tool machst.
schreiben musst du den text auf jeden fall 1 mal.

das wäre doch mal ein tool welches das automatisch machen würde.


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2007)

*Standard*

Hallo Volker,

und wie ich schon mehrfach erwähnt habe handelt es sich um einen Standard wo das so realisiert wird. Da werden die Störmeldebits nicht im DB kommentiert, sondern im Netzwerktitel. Schon mal was von Transline 2000 gehört? Sehr verbreitet...

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> und wie ich schon mehrfach erwähnt habe handelt es sich um einen Standard wo das so realisiert wird. Da werden die Störmeldebits nicht im DB kommentiert, sondern im Netzwerktitel. Schon mal was von Transline 2000 gehört? Sehr verbreitet...
> 
> ...



Auch bei Transline (*einem NIESCHENPRODUKT, plaziert bei DC, keinesfalls ein weit verbreiteter STANARD*) ist es durchaus gestattet, die Komemntare im DB zu haben, zusätzlich zu den Netzwerkkomentaren.

hast du eigentlich Volkers Argumente verstanden ???


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2007)

*Transline*

nur DC? *g* wohl kaum. Und ich weiss dass man den Netzwerktitel automatisch setzen kann. Schon toll hier. Erst wird kritisiert dass es umständlich ist wenn man so Störmeldungen programmiert. Dann lass ich raus dass das Beispiel gar nicht von mir ist dann werden andere Sachen kritisiert.

Wenn man mal den Standard als gegeben hinnimmt... so wie das Beispiel ist. Dann hilft keine Lösung in Word, es hilf nicht das Script von Volker. So also was ist jetzt an meinem Tool anzumeckern? Dass es von mir ist?? Man sollte doch mal objektiv bleiben


----------



## zotos (27 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man mal den Standard als gegeben hinnimmt... so wie das Beispiel ist. Dann hilft keine Lösung in Word, es hilf nicht das Script von Volker. So also was ist jetzt an meinem Tool anzumeckern? Dass es von mir ist?? Man sollte doch mal objektiv bleiben



Wenn man den Standard als gegeben annimmt sollte das auch klar als Tool für einen von vielen Standards gekennzeichnet sein.
 In diesem Thread kommt die Erwähnung von Transline ja erst im Beitrag Nr. 48.

 Und selbst wenn dieser Standard bei mehreren Herstellern zum Einsatz kommt ist es dort noch lange kein Standard.

 Ich denke hier sind genug Kollegen (mit unter auch ich) die schon bei einigen Automobilherstellern waren und Maschinen und Anlagen ohne diesen Standard gesehen haben.

 Also objektiv betrachtet ist es wieder ein Werkzeug das für eine sehr spezielle Aufgabe entwickelt wurde und nur da zu gebrauchen ist. Der Ansturm lässt ja auch hier auf sich warten.


----------



## HaSchi (27 Mai 2007)

*Standard*


Ein Tool zu schreiben um die lästigen Doppeleingaben zu vermeiden finde ich gut. 
Standard?! – Ich glaube jeder muss standardisieren – es kann ja ein eigener sein.
 
Zur Frage von SPS-Concept – Wie handhabt ihr das denn so mit den Störmeldetexten?

Wie machen es so:
Wir haben einen eigenen Standard für die SPS-Programmierung und für das Visualisierungssystem entwickelt.

Zum Thema Störmeldungen und Störmeldetexte im HMI.
Wir haben eigene Tools die an Hand von Listen z.B. Excel oder von Datenbausteinquellen
Programmquellcodes und DBs für die S7 erzeugt.
Wir decken den Bereich Störungen, Meldungen, Warnungen, Aggregate (Zustände, Ansteuerungen), Sollwerte, Istwerte, allgemeine Stati und Befehle damit ab.
Außerdem erzeugen wir alle nötigen Datenpunkte für das Visualisierungsystem in Dateien zum Import.
Zusätzlich haben wir unsere Ablaufbeschreibungen standardisiert, dies ermöglicht es uns einen „Grundprogrammquelle“ für S7 zu erzeugen. Die Texte für die einzelnen Schritte werden ebenfalls in eine Datenbank geschrieben und können am Visualisierungsystem angezeigt werden.
Die einzelnen Objekte zur Visualisierung (z.B. Motor, Ventil) werden ebenfalls aus Hand der
Listen erzeugt und mit den nötigen Datenpunkten zur Animation angelegt.


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich Volkers Argumente verstanden ???



vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> So also was ist jetzt an meinem Tool anzumeckern? Dass es von mir ist??



Das macht es sicherlich nicht sympatischer.


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2007)

ojh Volker hat doch noch mitgekriegt dass ich das automatische Setzen des Netzwerktitels kenne.



> ---Zitat von Unregistrierter gast---
> hast du eigentlich Volkers Argumente verstanden ???
> ---Zitatende---
> vermutlich nicht.
> ...


 
@zotos
das Tool ist nicht nur für Transline.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ojh Volker hat doch noch mitgekriegt dass ich das automatische Setzen des Netzwerktitels kenne.



Das erinnert mich an die vorgehesweise einer Staatlichen Sicherheitsinstitution in der ehemaligen DDR....

Im 3 Minutetakt wird hier gespidert, sehr befremdend....


----------



## zotos (28 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ...
> @zotos
> das Tool ist nicht nur für Transline.




Aber es kann nur die Texte aus den Netzwerks Titeln kopieren?
Also einen Teil des Transline Standards.
Warum machst Du das nicht anwählbar: Titel oder DB Kommentar?

Stimmt wäre überflüssig da man da ja Volkers Tool nutzen könnte.


----------



## sps-concept (28 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ojh Volker hat doch noch mitgekriegt dass ich das automatische Setzen des Netzwerktitels kenne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schon mal daran gedacht dass antworten per Mail gesendet werden?



zotos schrieb:


> Aber es kann nur die Texte aus den Netzwerks Titeln kopieren?
> Also einen Teil des Transline Standards.
> Warum machst Du das nicht anwählbar: Titel oder DB Kommentar?
> 
> Stimmt wäre überflüssig da man da ja Volkers Tool nutzen könnte.


 
da haste wohl recht.. wieso sollte ich das machen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht dass antworten per Mail gesendet werden?
> 
> 
> 
> da haste wohl recht.. wieso sollte ich das machen?



Du hast Zotos wohl nicht ganz verstanden....

haste mal was vom KV - Diagramm gehört ?


----------



## sps-concept (31 Mai 2007)

*Datei*

und hier die Meldungsdatei aus dem Translinemuster


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

*Virus ?*



sps-concept schrieb:


> und hier die Meldungsdatei aus dem Translinemuster



Hmmm...

Da schlägt mein Virenscanner Alarm !


----------



## sps-concept (5 Oktober 2007)

*Sample*

Hallo, aufgrund mehrerer Anfragen per PN hier ein Sample

kleine Änderung vom 06.10.2007 - ich hoste die Dateien jetzt selbst, so können auch nicht angemeldete User die Dateien herunterladen

01 - S7-Projekt mit OP17 incl generierter Meldungen aus 05_xx
02 - generierte Quelle
03 - Eingabe Bereichszeiger
04 - generierte Meldungen im Tool
05 - Importdatei für Protool

André


----------



## sps-concept (8 Dezember 2007)

*WinCC flex*

Hallo,

die Ausgabe der Meldetexte zum Import in WinCC flex über eine Hilfssprache wurde implementiert.

<text>Störmeldung 1</text>    <text>Sicherungsfall F10-F13</text>
<text>Störmeldung 2</text>    <text>Sicherungsfall F15-F16</text>
<text>Störmeldung 3</text>    <text>Sicherungsfall F21-F23</text>

André


----------

